# Iddt



## Catwoman76 (Dec 8, 2010)

My daughter brought home Primary Times from school today and I noticed an article about children with diabetes.  The Insulin Dependant Diabetes Trust is launching a Teachers Information pack for schools and carers.  You can contact IDDT at 01604 622837 or email bev@iddtinternational.org for copies( I,ve just thought, is it our bev?) Hope this is helpful to all you parents. best wishes Sheena


----------



## Steff (Dec 8, 2010)

Catwoman76 said:


> My daughter brought home Primary Times from school today and I noticed an article about children with diabetes.  The Insulin Dependant Diabetes Trust is launching a Teachers Information pack for schools and carers.  You can contact IDDT at 01604 622837 or email bev@iddtinternational.org for copies( I,ve just thought, is it our bev?) Hope this is helpful to all you parents. best wishes Sheena



Oh really i have that somewhere that son brought home last week shall take a peek.even though im not a parent of a child with diabetes i still take an interest x


----------



## Catwoman76 (Dec 8, 2010)

Steffie said:


> Oh really i have that somewhere that son brought home last week shall take a peek.even though im not a parent of a child with diabetes i still take an interest x



Hi steffi Our Primary Times is the Hampshire edition, if you haven't got it in yours I could send it to you. Sheena x


----------

